# Fashion FaceOff Rules!



## pinksugar (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are the rules for the fashion faceoff challenge:

Each week a picture of a fashion item, (eg. shoes, a piece of clothing, an accessory) will be chosen by the winner of the previous faceoff challenge and posted by me.

To participate, all you need do is create an outfit based on that fashion item. You might create it out of photos you've taken of your own wardrobe, or easier still, find pictures on Google or polyvore.com and paste them together!

at the end of the week, you will be able to vote on them and choose who you think created the best outfit!

When submitting your entry for the face off, you will also be asked to PM the mod in charge of the fashion face off, an item, that if you are the potential winner, will be used for the next fashion face off.

PLEASE NOTE:

1. When submitting an outfit, it is easiest for me if you create a set at Discover or Start Trends - Polyvore and use the code they create for message boards to paste it into the challenge thread. If you choose not to do this, please note that you MUST post your entry as ONE image. DO NOT paste multiple images as these will not be included in the voting. As a courtesy, if you use a site other than polyvore (such as an image hosting website) it would be polite if you provided the link so I don't have to upload many images to my own server.






2. We have had a lot of people asking about the possibility of more than one thread a week. It takes quite a lot of work to set up the voting threads and chase up winners in order to get their items sorted out, not to mention I don't have the time to do this on a full time basis. As a result, any more than one thread a week would be extremely difficult to maintain on a long term basis. Also, the other moderators and I decided that holding each competition for one week gave everyone who wanted to a chance to participate, since not all members are able to visit regularly.

3. Advertising your blog/website/store is not permitted in any face off entry, if your entry includes any suggestion or link to any of the above, your entry will be deleted and you will not be able to participate in the face off.

Now go and enjoy the challenge


----------

